# Where's Rover?



## FlowerChild313 (Jul 5, 2018)

So as of the July 4th update they announced you can now sell furniture and clothing to rover, but I don't see how from my inventory and I can't find him anywhere. 
Unless he's a rotating vendor type deal now and I just haven't seen him?  

Also, random side question, does anyone know when the sunflower terrain will be available?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 5, 2018)

Wait, did they say sell furniture and clothing *to* Rover? Because I thought I read "from" Rover which means the items from his event. Which btw, I think is crazy why would anyone want to give up such difficult to obtain furniture.


----------



## occultcake (Jul 5, 2018)

I also interpreted it as "from Rover" because they mentioned you can give it to Gulliver. I'm not particularly attached to my furniture and have been giving him furniture from previous events since they were "Great!" rating. I keep trying to get O'Hare and Plucky from him, so he can have all of my furniture!


----------



## FlowerChild313 (Jul 5, 2018)

Ohhhh you guys are right haha 
woooops
Got all excited for nothin!


----------



## arbra (Jul 7, 2018)

The Rover event items were marked as no way to get rid of them, you could not give them to Gulliver and you could not sell them.  They apparently fixed the bug, at least for Gulliver, I do not know about the selling part.

I wish they would fix the bug for the trophies. They also cannot be sold or given to Gulliver.  How many gold fishing trophies do I need!!!!!


----------

